# Quick and Easy Snacks for Seniors



## Elzee (Dec 3, 2012)

I realized after my kids left home, how much I really don't enjoy cooking. I enjoyed making meals for my family because I love my family. But cooking itself, it not one of my hobbies nor is it really an interest of mine. Perhaps because I am trying hard NOT to be interested in eating a lot.  

So, I have looked online for easy and simple snacks and meals for seniors. Cut up veggie sticks, whole grain crackers, cheese cubes, fresh fruits, etc. Simple but enjoyable meals and snacks. 

I found this variation of Nachos that is healthy but still is tasty:

Healthy Nachos

'Healthy snack recipes should always use whole grains as much as possible. Use low- or no-salt, whole grain tortilla chips. Layer onto a plate. Spoon on and spread refried beans, or a bean dip (if you like beans). Cover with fresh, baby spinach leaves. You can also add salsa, guacamole and pieces of cooked chicken. Sprinkle with shredded cheese. Microwave for 1 to 1 ½ minutes. Add sour cream on top if desired. Serve warm.'

My family has always had Nachos the same traditional way. My husband and I still have Nachos the same, ol' way, (with cooked ground beef) but I think this would be a fun, interesting and yet, healthy way to the rut we are in when it comes to Nachos.  

What simple, healthy and yet, tasty meals and snacks do you enjoy  as a senior?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't tried these, but they're fairly simple and healthy...

*DIY veggie chips

*Nutrient-packed baked vegetable chips satisfy snack cravings, while slashing trans fats and sodium found in conventional versions. Thinly slice veggies with a sharp knife; to make ultrathin, crispy chips, use a mandolin slicer. Toss your choice of vegetables in olive oil and evenly space them on a parchment-lined cookie sheet before roasting.

*Beet. *Filled with folate, manganese, and potassium, beets develop an earthy sweetness when roasted. Scatter with salt, dried thyme, and oregano. Bake for 20 to 30 minutes at 325 degrees; check often, as they burn easily.

*Kale. *When baked, vitamin C–rich kale develops a briny, nutty taste. Cut 1 bunch kale into bite-size strips and sprinkle with sea salt, freshly cracked pepper, and a dash of apple cider vinegar. Bake at 350 degrees for 18 to 20 minutes, gently tossing after 10 minutes.

*Sweet potato. *This smart alternative to potato chips offers a superhigh dose of vitamin A, especially if you keep the skin intact when slicing. Try dusting with cayenne pepper, cumin, and coriander for a spicy twist. Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes on each side. 

*Source URL:* http://newhope360.com/recipes/diy-veggie-chips
​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2012)

We just made tacos last night, made healthier with low fat ground beef (97%lean) and not too heavy on the shredded cheese, more tomato and onion.  I just use the envelope mix and fry with the beef, warm the shells in the oven, then put the rest of the ingredients in to finish.  Pretty quick and simple meal.

Broiling a salmon fillet in the oven is easy too, just sprinkle with seasonings (we use Ol' Bay), then place on lowest rack in oven with broiler on for approximately 25 minutes, depending on the size and thickness of the piece.  Boiled yukon gold potatoes, drizzled with olive oil or smart balance, and seasoned is an easy side dish.

PS:  we have a bag of baby carrots in the fridge, a quick answer to a snack craving, good for the dog too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2012)

We like to keep some Finn Crisp crackers around, and either eat them plain or with smart balance, butter, cheese, salami, ham, etc.  Healthy and tasty, especially the wholegrain...http://www.finncrisp.com/


----------

